# A6 3.0T Steering Issue



## hcpatelmd (Aug 27, 2010)

I own a 2010 A6 3.0T with 19" Sport package. I am having an issue with my steering. Each time I turn the wheel to the extreme left or right while stopped and then let off the brake and accelerate, I feel and hear a vibration through the front end. Wondering if this is normal and attributed to the quattro or not. Anyone else experience something similar?

HP 
Indianapolis


----------



## veedub420 (Nov 4, 2004)

totally normal. when I first started working for audi I experienced the same thing in a customers A6. They hadn't complained about it but it was just something I'd noticed. So the next 10 or so A6's I worked on afterwards I tried it on every car and they all did the same thing, even brand new cars right off the truck. Thats about the most extreme amount of differential lockup you will ever feel in your audi. awesome quiet AWD systems.


----------

